# Morning Star Trip 6 Oct 09



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Monty is running tog trips now since the seabass season is closed.
I ventured down to catch a tog or two on Tuesday. Absolutely
perfect day to be on the ocean. Soft gentle waves and mild warm
breezes. Every time we would move I would lay down on the
bench outside and just enjoy it. It was really tough to get
up as I could have easily just fell asleep and enjoyed the 
weather. We fished inshore in about an average depth of 30 feet.
All of the inshore wrecks were loaded with triggers...all we wanted.
so not being an idiot, I switched to the nasty clams and 
caught my fill. I left with 2 huge fillet bags of triggers. 
Hopefully they will stay around for another few weeks.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice. Never have caught a triggerfish, but heard they are good. Maybe I'll give it a try. Were tog being caught as well?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Desperado said:


> Nice. Never have caught a triggerfish, but heard they are good. Maybe I'll give it a try. Were tog being caught as well?


A few tog were caught but when you see everyone on the boat
bringing up triggers left and right it is a bit hard to keep
soaking a crab.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Glad to see monty having something to target with the sea bass closure. I can see a lot of his customers hard pressed to pay 100 dollars to keep just 2 tog. We have to get together some time to do some fishing, it's been way too long.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Anthony said:


> Glad to see monty having something to target with the sea bass closure. I can see a lot of his customers hard pressed to pay 100 dollars to keep just 2 tog. We have to get together some time to do some fishing, it's been way too long.


Heck, I'm a gainfully-employed fishaholic bachelor and _I_ have a hard time justifying $50/fish! The seabass closure is another case of bureaucrats making decisions based on faulty data at the pressure of legislation written by congressmen who don't know any better. If the stocks were in so much trouble, you'd think the quota for the commercials would be reduced as well, but they weren't. I guess there'll be lots of fat seabass for sale at the market for $1.49/lb this winter 

Anyone want to bet that they'll determine that tog's overfished (as it will likely be since that's what people'll be targeting) and close that in the near future?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony said:


> Glad to see monty having something to target with the sea bass closure. I can see a lot of his customers hard pressed to pay 100 dollars to keep just 2 tog. We have to get together some time to do some fishing, it's been way too long.


Hello Anthony. Yeah, we need to do some fishing. I will shoot
ya a PM when I get some free time. Monty will definitely 
be hurting this fall. On the other hand it will be a fall of 
trophy size tog fishing.


----------



## readyrock (Mar 2, 2009)

Why did you guys come in early ? I was anchored near Stinky Beach when you guys came in. We were tearing up the toggies.


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

I too heard triggerfish were something of a prized delicacy...I've been scheming to book another outing aboard the Morning Star but a return to school and work has me swamped of late...Also, my AI permit lapsed back in August, so I'm patiently biding my time for the stripers to make their presence felt before I hit the coast...Sounded like an awesome trip you had.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Bring two knifes as triggers are tough skinned. They dull my knife quicker than any fish I have ever cleaned. 

Capt Mike


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

captmikestarrett said:


> Bring two knifes as triggers are tough skinned. They dull my knife quicker than any fish I have ever cleaned.
> 
> Capt Mike


Try this Mike .. I've done it this way for years


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Talapia said:


> A few tog were caught but when you see everyone on the boat
> bringing up triggers left and right it is a bit hard to keep
> soaking a crab.


Aint that the truth  I love Triggers


----------

